# R34 gtr bov recirculating valve pipe



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

as stated above, I'm looking 4 r34 gtr bov recirculation valve pipe


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

Up


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Might have this for you, I'll check my garage tomorrow for you.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Shturm, are you the geezer in Rotherham that my mate Twiggy keeps talking about? If so then I may be able to help. 

Got a complete R33 GTR intercooler setup, including dump valves and recirc pipework.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have all the pipework from the recirc pipe that goes underneath the intercooler to the vavlves themselves, all from an R34GTR so should fit perfectly.


----------

